# Spezialisierung



## Hamstafutter (29. August 2008)

Huhu Leute!

Also ich habe da mal eine Frage:

Wenn ich Elementarlederverarbeitung auf 350 habe und ich möchste Stammeslederverarbeitung lernen, wo verlerne ich das? Ich meine aber nicht den ganzen Beruf, sondern rein nur die Spezialisierung.




Danke euch.


----------



## Waldman (30. August 2008)

Hamstafutter schrieb:


> Huhu Leute!
> 
> Also ich habe da mal eine Frage:
> 
> ...



So weit ich mich entsinne, kann man bei dem anderen Lehrer verlernen, indem man die andere Spezialisierung erlernt.


----------



## Éothain (2. September 2008)

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig im Kopf habe, gehst du zu deinem Elementarlehrer. Diese ansprechen, im Fenster auf "Ich möchte meine Spezialisierung verlernen" klicken und dann ab zum anderen Lehrer.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. September 2008)

warum nich gleich stammeslederer gelevelt? O.o

entweder beim stammes-lehrer, ele-lehrer oder in tanaris am dampfdruckpier beim goblin der der hütte


----------



## Caoimhé (2. Oktober 2008)

Welche Spezialisierung eignet sich denn am besten wofür?

Bin Stufe 53 und hab Kürschnerei und Lederverarbeitung auf 300! Die Lederverarbeitungsquests aus Monderfeste mache ich gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Caoimhé


----------



## Kalfani (2. Oktober 2008)

Elementar ist Leder für Schurken / Feral Druiden
Stammes ist Leder für Restro Druiden
Drachen ist Leder für Jäger/Schamanen

Stammeslederverarbeitung
Allianz: Caryssia Moonhunter , beim Flugpunkt ganz im Osten von Feralas (89:45 - 89:46)
Horde: Se'Jib, in Stranglethorn (36:33)

Elementarlederverarbeitung
Allianz: Sarah Tanner, Die sengende Schlucht (60:74 - 65:78)
Horde: Brumn Winterhoof, Arathi Hochland (28:43)

Drachenschuppenlederverarbeitung
Allianz: Peter Galen, Azshara, (36:65 - 37:66)
Horde: Thorkaf Dragoneye, Ödland, (61:58 )


----------



## MoneyGhost (3. Oktober 2008)

ICh meine, die Spezilaisierungen nützen dir eh nichts mher. Seit TBC gibt es nur noch "Einheitsbrei"


----------



## Kwatamehn (4. Oktober 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> ICh meine, die Spezilaisierungen nützen dir eh nichts mher. Seit TBC gibt es nur noch "Einheitsbrei"




Naja so wirklich die Reisser kannst nicht - aber dennoch gibt es pro Spezialisierung ein Epic-Set, das sooo schlecht auch wieder nciht ist.

Aber das war´s dann auch schon.


----------



## Skyko (4. Oktober 2008)

Aber ab 360+ Lederverarbeitung gibt es keine spizialisierung oder?


----------

